# Dhaka skyline photos



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Photos copyright Bored Nex*
_Posted originally in Asian forums by Tmac_

1) partial view of the Motijheel Skyline










2) Banani Skyline










3) Mohakhali Skyline










4) Bangladesh-China Friendship Conference Centre










5) National Assembly Complex (Bangladesh Parliament)










6) Bashundhara City (largest mall in South Asia) and the Unique Trade Centre










7) Agargaon










_______________________________

Photos by others originally posted by Tmac in Asian forums

8) Panthapath










9) 21 storied Sena Kalyan Bhaban and 31 storied Bangladesh Bank Building (currently tallest in country but will soon lose that title).











10) 20 storied Brac Centre in Mohakhali










11) view from the Radisson Water Garden Hotel










12) view from the Radisson Water Garden Hotel


----------



## Tmac (Apr 17, 2004)

Sun, excellent thread. I will try to keep it updated.


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks really dense from that first picture, whats the population?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Fantastic!!! =)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for these pics! 

It's one of the densest cities - and not only swampland as many imagine  The pop is about 6 mio with 10 mio in metro, so it could be compared with Chicago more or less.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Dhaka's metro population is about 10 million and it is also the capital city of Bangladesh. Some more pics of Dhaka 



















Radisson Hotel










National Monument for Martyrs










Mohakhali flyover










Khilgaon flyover


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

Great pics. the city's looking good!


----------



## matt_sbs (Apr 27, 2005)

good to see the city is really start to boom


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

xfogus said:


> It looks really dense from that first picture, whats the population?


Bangladesh is one of the most crowded country in the world. I think it has a population of around 150 million people and the size of the country is about 135,000 sq km. Roughly calculated, that is about 700 people per sq km. I think Dhaka has a population of more than 5 millon. I am not so sure, so please be free to correct me. . Dhaka is looking better and better everyday.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

We don't get to see many pictures of Dhakia, the world's most densely populated city. So thanks for posting this. Skyline is gaining stature.


----------



## urban_phx (Apr 13, 2006)

Very Controversial said:


> Bangladesh is one of the most crowded country in the world. I think it has a population of around 150 million people and the size of the country is about 135,000 sq km. Roughly calculated, that is about 700 people per sq km. I think Dhaka has a population of more than 5 millon. I am not so sure, so please be free to correct me. . Dhaka is looking better and better everyday.


wow 700 people per square km thats only like 1400 square meters of land per person :runaway:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Very Controversial said:


> Bangladesh is one of the most crowded country in the world. I think it has a population of around 150 million people and the size of the country is about 135,000 sq km. Roughly calculated, that is about 700 people per sq km. I think Dhaka has a population of more than 5 millon. I am not so sure, so please be free to correct me. . Dhaka is looking better and better everyday.


Really roughly calculated indeed  After your numbers the density would be more like 1100 per km2. 

No, the area is about 144'000 and and the pop 143 mio, wich makes nearly exactly 1000 per km2. It is the densest populated country in the world if you don't count city states as Monaco or Singapore. Thus it is comparable with Java/Bali in size and pop.


----------



## gohorns (Jun 15, 2005)

Dhaka's population is probably around 14 million.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW...What an exelent pics, full of awesome imagens of a city not so often showed here on SSC!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow, looks much more modern and dense than expected. Didn't know it had so many skyscrapers. It seems like the city even has highways.


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

Interesting... I really apreciated the monuments and some modern buildings...


----------



## F.Zaman (Jan 20, 2010)

*to see more photographs of Dhaka*



bayviews said:


> We don't get to see many pictures of Dhakia, the world's most densely populated city. So thanks for posting this. Skyline is gaining stature.


iF YOU LIKE TO SEE MORE PICTURES OF DHAKA CITY PLEASE LOOK AT THIS LINK.......http://www.panoramio.com/user/1864539/tags/Dhaka


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice pics Dhaka is the city of the future. Is City Center completed yet?


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful buildings. Shonar Bangladesh. Shonar Dhaka!


----------

